# Alternative chain for Brompton



## Will Cheyney (7 Jun 2016)

Hello all,
I am looking for a black, potentially light weight chain to complement my new 2 speed black edition cycle. Something like this: 
http://www.vanillabikes.com/product...7-1116892256&gclid=CPbL1qG9ic0CFbYK0woda0AEqw

The bike comes with a 3/32" 102 link silver chain (54T chainset).

Could anyone offer any recommendations or advice on how to choose a suitably sized alternative? I'm not sure what measurements are required to ensure compatibility.

Thanks!


----------



## Brommyboy (9 Jun 2016)

Any 5/6/7/8 speed chain should suit for the dérailleur on the two-speed Brompton, not a 9- or 10- speed.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jun 2016)

Black chain or not, a brompton is not going to look badass.

(It may well *be *badass, but it will never look it)


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Black chain or not, a brompton is not going to look badass.
> 
> (It may well *be *badass, but it will never look it)


Maybe with white walled tyres ....


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Black chain or not, a brompton is not going to look badass.
> 
> (It may well *be *badass, but it will never look it)









(Just imagine the black Brooks saddle).


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> (Just imagine the black Brooks saddle).



Still looks like a clown bike.

(I own a mezzo. I know for clown bikes)


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> (Just imagine the black Brooks saddle).


Nah. Bikes and their components should never be black ...
Need to replace the guards on my B.


----------

